# Natural bodybuilding transformation logs?



## Rareby (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey guys , started lifting again today after a break at christmas. Decided to check out some transformation type logs , to motivate me and spur me on ! However it's done nothing but demoralise me.

I checked out this guy. Seems to be an 18month lean bulk. His results have kinda put a downer on things tbh thought i'd make this post before i hit the sack , then maybe by the time i check back tomorrow there will be some inspiration waiting for me to view.

I realise he has "lean bulked" and seemed to do alot of cardio at the start. But seems like he worked really hard and it didnt pay off (imo)

He's clearly made some gains like , however , is way of from what i expect. He started with a physique very similar to me.

before he bulked ;Tom's Transformation - Page 7

after bulking : Tom's Transformation - Page 350

You might need to scroll down.

So yeah , dont have time to look now but feeling pretty low about what i should expecting , naturally , and if that's it i would rather just start with the juice.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Alright mate, i wouldnt get too discouraged if i were you...bear in mind two simple factors...1. The time frame was REALLY short to produce any exceptional hypertrophy gains given that he's natural. 2. He wasn't very strong, although this again relatea directly to point 1 in that he didnt really have time to build immense strength. Fact is assisted guys can pull off amazing transformations in a limited timeframe....natural guys have to pay their dues....for a few years...hang in there mate and just focus on the next few training sessions and making small improvements...they all add up.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

If you eat and train right you a should make a lot more progress over 18 months than that. (imo anyway)


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Rareby,

The transformation you posted the link to is a really poor example of what can be achieved naturally over 18 months.

I'd be happy to put together a programme for you if you are serious about getting bigger and stronger, while losing BF too.

Having a really good physique as a natty is achievable, as is putting on a solid 12-18lbs of muscle over the next 18 months, even as a natty, if you find that optimal balance between training intensity/frequency and recovery.

Drop me a PM if you want more info.

Cheers,

J.


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

I'd be really interested to see some good examples, I'm in no position at the moment to start any proper routine but hopefully some time this year I will, would be good to see what really can be achieved


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

JwaR said:


> If you eat and train right you a should make a lot more progress over 18 months than that. (imo anyway)


This.

Either his diet was off or he wasn't training hard enough. Simples. You should be making better/more progress than that, even in 18 months natural.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello mate

Looking at the link you have posted, you can for sure do better than that.

From what I can see his diet is not great. Too much protein and hardly any carbs!

"25g oats for breakfast and 31g Rice for lunch"

I have 100g oats when I am cutting 

Get your diet sorted and you will grow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This was 2yrs natty


----------

